# Epistane



## DavePT (Aug 18, 2015)

Would like to try this as it seems quite side effect mild compared to winny etc.

Where is the most reliable place to get it in the UK? I assume I can ask that as its legal 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

DavePT said:


> Would like to try this as it seems quite side effect mild compared to winny etc.
> 
> Where is the most reliable place to get it in the UK? I assume I can ask that as its legal
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure on of the board sponsors sells it not sure on the quality though. Good luck I really enjoyed epi


----------



## DavePT (Aug 18, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I'm pretty sure on of the board sponsors sells it not sure on the quality though. Good luck I really enjoyed epi


 Thanks Yes was just looking at one of the sponsors. I'm liking the sound of it more and more, have overlooked it for years


----------

